# Rapido 7065



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it possible to get a Rapido 7065 (with fixed single beds) on a Mercedes base.?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gudlucker said:


> Is it possible to get a Rapido 7065 (with fixed single beds) on a Mercedes base.?


Give Martin or Paul a ring at Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham 01189-791-1023 if you are looking for new.

Peter


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

OK JC will do thanks for info.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I think you will find the right layout with twin single beds  but they only make A Class Mercedes, so treat yourself and get a Rapido 966MH .  Bob.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes Bob, Have been furnished with that info from Stephen at Stowmarket, ah well, looks like i have to do some sweet talking or attempt to find another make that does single fixed beds.


----------

